# Fishing Pompano????



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

What size hooks do use use for pompano??? From the pictures I've seen their mouths look kinda small. Any specific color hooks??? What bait is best to catch them on??? Also while fishing in the surf are they in the suds or just before them (ocean side)??? Thanks for any help..........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I personally use a 3 oz pyramid sinker, hand tied rig using #3 xlong snelled hooks and sand fleas for bait. I use a general rule of thumb that I cast to the 3rd wave back, with the 1st wave being the one that is just about to break. This has worked for me for 30 yrs. A SE breeze and clear skies are a bonus

I also like to fish the last 2 hrs of the incoming tide and the first 2 hrs of the turn, especially early in the morning, from first light on.

Thats just me though. I'm sure everyone has their own technique. There is no right or wrong. If you catch them, keep fishing in the same spot and same tide


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Not to be confused about the wave. Is the last wave to break the one that foams to the shore??? Reason being I was taught to cast as far out as possible. Must be why I never really killed them............. Thanks.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I consider the first wave to be the one that is about to break nearest the shore. The second and third would be further out and usually just rollers. (no white water). I try to land behind the third wave.

I hope that clarifies it for you


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

An old timer once told me, if i think im fishing to close to the beach fish closer that usually works for me.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

size 4-6 gold j or kahle hooks on a regular bottom rig with a red bead, use 20-25lb fluoro leader and tie your rigs yourself as you will only be catching pomps in clear water and don't need al that extra hardware that store bought rigs always have, sand fleas or fresh shrimp for bait. the fact that they eat sand fleas tells you that they are often in real close, behind the first breakers up into the suds. have got them far out too...depends on where the bar/slough is.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Pompano feed by sight. Sandflea roe is bright orange. I tie double dropper rigs. The first loop 1' below top of rig and the next one 1' below that and the weight 2' below the second loop. Orange beads and eagleclaw 197 circle hooks. Earl Brinn rigs (google) are supposed to be the best but I haven't tied one.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

also make sure the hooksare shiny gold or silver and the bead all help attract pomps. in fact they can be taken on shiney jigs in florida and will bite theose small diamodn jigs ppl use on mack rigs.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I finished packing the above mentioned and hope to do better this year. Always get the fish but never in quanity. Will let you know how I made out when I return. Not going down there till next Friday and be fishing on Sat..............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

#4 or #6 kahle or circles. Gold or silver with orange beads. I got a snell pack once with 3 small orange beads and a small silver spinner above the #6 J hook at OBX. They worked great. I hung them off a double dropper loop rig and a 2 oz weight. I always cast just behind the last breaker then reel in really slow to the suds.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

bluefish1928 said:


> also make sure the hooksare shiny gold or silver and the bead all help attract pomps. in fact they can be taken on shiney jigs in florida and will bite theose small diamodn jigs ppl use on mack rigs.


I caught 2 on a sabiki one day last year...2 keepers at that... not sure how #1 i managed to do that n #2 i got both fish on the pier...but i got witnesses


----------

